# Ad forwarded me from forum to ad page without clicking.



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I clicked to go into a few of the forums and a couple of times have had very odd result.

Specifically a few minutes ago when I went into "The Movies" forum. I was suddenly redirected to some website calling itself "WebFace", if memory serves - had to his the 'back' button to get back to the forum.

How do I know it was automatic? I use the "middle button" click to open each forum in a new tab. Then I go through each forum individually. I went through a couple of forums and when I finished one in particular, closing that window put me at the next tab which was "WebFace" - obviously redirected from The Movies forum. 

Just thought any admins would like to know about what kind of ads are being put in.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Sorry to say I really would not think our site or an ad redirected you directly without a click or anything. I would lean more towards maybe something on you machine redirecting you at certain times or something. Have never in the history of running forums or ads have I see this or heard of it coming though an ad. The only ads running are Google ads, and those are filtered for safety, and two ads that I put up directly for clients.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Well, it happened 3 more times today. It only happens on this site. I've had nothing like this happen when on numerous site all over the net. Today I was on MSNBC, Google, Yahoo, several smaller new sites in Connecticut, Amazon, Kayak and Hotmail (just remembering off the top of my head) and ONLY had this behavior here. My virus scans show nothing. The first time it happened, I thought it was my fault for a bad click but I've had it happen once more earlier today and twice in the last 115 minutes. The only thing I could think of was something inserted into one of the ads. The ad itself is harmless - just obnoxious and a full page. But when I "middle click" on a forum, to open it in a new tab and then go to that tab and see the ad and have to hit the 'back' button to go, that tells me it wasn't a wayward click.

What was even more odd was that it all hit at the same time. First a work computer - again only dbsforums. Yesterday a laptop that I hadn't used in a long time and now a nettop that hasn't been browsing in MONTHS.

Some Googling has shown this to be an increasing problem on some sites. One example of the discussion is here:

http://www.wdwradio.com/forums/technical-support/24393-please-get-rid-mywebface-ads.html

Looks like they started cropping up at the end of January. Digging through a lot of of the stuff I found through Google it would appear this is a pretty insidious script buried in AdSense.

Quite frankly, I wouldn't have minded if the solution was "you can pay for an ad-free version for $20/year" or something like that.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

djlong said:


> Quite frankly, I wouldn't have minded if the solution was "you can pay for an ad-free version for $20/year" or something like that.


You can pay for an ad-free version for $15/year.

http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

tcusta00 said:


> You can pay for an ad-free version for $15/year.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/payments.php


It's not ad free, just fewer ads.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

dpeters11 said:


> It's not ad free, just fewer ads.


Very few ads. If you do not like ads while on the site it is well worth it.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> It's not ad free, just fewer ads.


Right you are - I've never even noticed that one at the bottom until you mentioned it.

Eh, oh well. As far as the OP goes, maybe if he ponied up for the DBSTalk Club his problem will go away? At least that will eliminate one potential source of the problem.


----------

